# Kidderminster Driving Range



## minigolfer (Aug 6, 2009)

If anyone is looking for a cheap nice driving range kidderminster is the one the range has 20 fllodlit bays, built in tees and fun targets that you aim at whihc makes practice even more fun also the atmosphere is really nice and people are happy to help you out. For a basket of 40 balls it is Â£2.50 and for a basket of 90 it is Â£4 if anyone is passing by drop buy and you will be in for a treat i go there often and have fun everytime


----------



## RGDave (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. Does it have a name, or could you find it on google maps for a postcode please?
I go through here quite regularly, often on the way to a match, so a range is essential!


----------



## minigolfer (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks for post dave the place is called oldington driving range i might see you there sometime enjoy


----------



## RGDave (Aug 6, 2009)

dave do you know where gilt edge is
		
Click to expand...

Is it on the road to Stourport?


----------



## minigolfer (Aug 6, 2009)

i found name it called oldington i think it on way to stourport i not sure though


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes - Oldington is on the Stourport road from Kidderminster.


----------

